# Serra Id, Altuvei?



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Purchased from Aquascape as Altuvei, seems accurate?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Could be altuvei, but a clear side shot would help for a better id...


----------

